# Seizures!?



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi posted a few of my problems here when i first started this hobby. All my other darts are doing great! But my a few of my green auratus are having these "seizures" whenever i stick my hand in the tank to feed them, clean water, etc. it seems like they're dead but their throat is still moving, then they twitch around their legs a bit and then snap back like nothing happened. they are eating fine and everything, i am just really concerned. Strangely, i do not have this problem with my blue auratus.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Make sure your temps/humidity are ok, maybe give them a few more places to hide also....If they only do ith when you are fiddling with the tank, sounds like they are getting stressed by the actions...so avoid it as much as possible and maybe they'll settle in. Might contact Dr. frye and ask his opinion also.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Definitely contact Dr Frye about it. Also, seizures can be a sign of lack of Calcium in the diet. I am definitely not a vet, so I recommend contacting one in addition to possibly trading out for some new supplements. 

I see that you may be very new to the hobby and you probably just opened your supplements, but even if they are in-date and just recently opened does NOT guarantee that they are still stable. Any Oxygen or heat getting to them starts to degrade them so if they sat in a storage room or delivery truck in the heat they may not be good. 

That is a cheap fix and I hope it works, but again, contact a vet.

Good luck!


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I agree with what has been said. You need to get fresh supplements and make sure it has vitamin D3 (not D2) and you need to mix in a calcium supplement. It's important that the frogs are getting both D3 and calcium. You also want to provide the calcium in a 1:1 to 2:1 ratio with phosphorous.


----------

